# Von Bad Harzburg nach Quedlinburg, 27.6.2021. 50 km Grenze geknackt. (x110)



## Lion60 (28 Juni 2021)

Geisterstempel:

Struvenberg
Gasthaus „Zur Horst“

HWN aber nur Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 169 / Molkenhaus

Sonderstempel (nur digital):

HarzWaldHaus
Baumwipfelpfad Bad Harzburg

Harzer Klosterwanderweg:

ehem. Kloster Himmelpforten (digital und Stempel)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Video:

Rastbank bei Benzigerode, 27.6.2021

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFB1q6kbcrw

Mit Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 4GB 128GB Midnight Grey fotografiert und gefilmt


----------

